# Homemade food for a puppy.



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

I dont have her yet but I want to be as ready as I can be when she gets her. She will be about 8 weeks when I get her. I am not going to be feeding raw but I will be making my own food for them. I might add some premade raw to make sure it is balanced. I'm trying to switch my older pups over before she gets here. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Pre-mades are sooooooooo easy! The convenience is a real time saver. I like Stella and Chewy's best. Then Primal, Bravo, and Natures Variety. You can either do the freeze dried or the frozen. 

You could keep some ZiwiPeak on hand also. Another awesome food for puppies! 

Once the puppy is settled on those, it's easy to throw in some meats to get chewing satisfaction and the benefits of the bones. I like cornish hens as the bones are small and easy to chew. You'll be surprised at how quickly puppies adapt. 

As far as making sure her diet is balanced, just aim for 80% meat, 10% bones, 5% liver, and 5% other secreting organ such as kidney. Natures model is always best.


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks Brodys mom. Will it be ok to feed her as often as the older ones or will she need more than they do.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Usually experts recommend feeding 3-4 times a day until the puppy is 6 months or so. Then you can go to twice daily feedings, depending on the size of the dog.


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> Usually experts recommend feeding 3-4 times a day until the puppy is 6 months or so. Then you can go to twice daily feedings, depending on the size of the dog.


Thanks. 
I found Natures Variety at my local petstore to try with my older ones. I got the Prairie Puppy, I think it might be the smalled kibble I've seen. I might buy some of the others online to try too.


----------

